# Iron Planet Score!



## Big Dog

Well I just had a generator delivered I purchased off Iron Planet, a Kohler 30RZ62 30kW generator. I've been looking for awhile and I just didn't want to spend the +$10K for a new one. Scored this beauty for $2600 fees included and another $1K for delivery. Commercial 30kW NG with a Ford straight 6 cylinder with 374 hours on it! ...... I need a transfer switch and weather to get her installed but I'm glad to get this one out of the way. Tired of the blackouts we've been having out here in the boonies!


----------



## bczoom

Sweet!  Do you have NG or are you converting?

I wish I knew you were looking.  I have a 30KW Onan (single or 3-phase) with the Ford straight-6 industrial mounted on a trailer that I don't really need. Also have a new transfer switch off a Generac 15KW genset that I don't plan on using.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> Sweet!  Do you have NG or are you converting?
> 
> I wish I knew you were looking.  I have a 30KW Onan (single or 3-phase) with the Ford straight-6 industrial mounted on a trailer that I don't really need. Also have a new transfer switch off a Generac 15KW genset that I don't plan on using.



I have a well on the property, we get free gas ................ sent u a PM!


----------



## EastTexFrank

How come I never find deals like that?????  I'm jealous!!!!

I've been toying with the idea of a NG standby generator for a few years.  20-years ago it would have been a Godsend, these days not so much.  The power company has done a great job updating their service and equipment and clearing their ROW so that now we very seldom lose power for more than a few hours.  However, it would be comforting to know that everything was covered when we are away from home.  

Enjoy it!!!  It'll be a great safety blanket.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gov plannet is selling out a bunch of first gen tactical quiet generators they are going for rock bottom prices the smaller ones 10 k and less lister petter engines onan generators and the larger ones have john deere engines with libby or fremont generators on them


----------



## Av8r3400

Gasoline or LP?  Good score!


----------



## Big Dog

Av8r3400 said:


> Gasoline or LP?  Good score!




Runs on LP or NG ............ gonna be on NG, I have lots to spare .....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

heres a link to a 30 k tactical quiet model http://www.govplanet.com/for-sale/Generators-2007-L3-OFNW8-MEP-805B-30kW-Generator-California/811955?h=5000%2Cgf%7C34.00166961090568__-116.71875__190.67489375733342%2Csm%7C0%2Cpstart%7C60%2Cmf%7C1&rr=0.0101&hitprm=gf%3D34.00166961090568%2C-116.71875%2C190.67489375733342&pnLink=yes


----------



## Big Dog

Looking at PBinWA's tree house thread made me revisit this thread ............

Long story short, I sold the 30kW generator and purchased this one. Found this 50kW on eBay and stole it ($7000). I was pleasantly surprised at how well my DK45 handled taking the generator off the trailer. One ton with enclosure ..... it included the enclosure, debris proof radiator inlet (not pictured, removed for transport), battery, exhaust, and QS transfer switch ..... all of which was NOT included with the 30kW. It has 250 hours on the 305 GM 8 cyclinder ...... 

BTW ...... I bought a pallet jack for the garage, can't believe I lived without one!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

If only I had free NG.  I did score a decent little lp/gas fuel chinese generator on ebay for $299.  Should be good for a backup or small projects.  Ran it the other day and it worked fine.


----------



## EastTexFrank

BD, your story keeps getting better and better.  

Just last week we had 60 to 90 mph straight line winds, tornadoes, hail and inches and inches of rain ... never lost power.  It's been quite a few years since we lost power for more than a few hours.  A back-up generator is still on my "want list" but no longer on my "need list".  One of these days I'll have $10K sitting around doing nothing and will probably get one but until then .....


----------



## 300 H and H

My Generator "score" was a 125Kw Detroit Diesel 6-71T powered unit, out of a nursing home who had outgrown it. $750 and an empty trailer... and it was mine..

600 Hrs and all the records back to 1975 when it was installed. 

I sold it for $7,500, could have asked for more, but, I did not want to get to greedy. 

It was LOUD coming up to 1,800 rpm, governed speed. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

I always thought diesel is the way to go for generators but I've never had one.  First one I had (last 17 years) was a Tri-Fuel.  Now I have one of those Generac Natural Gas units with the auto-start, blah blah blah.  Oh it works great and all but I still think diesel is the way to go.  

Unfortunately for me, my diesel tank is about 200 feet away at the garage/workshop and that has its own power.  Running underground wires from a generator over there back to the house would be expensive.  Running underground fuel to a new generator here would be stupid.  So I have what I have.  

You got a great price on that unit and you should have more than enough power for whatever you want to do on the property. * Good score!*


----------

